# Rocket Giotto R Rattling Noise



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

A month or two after buying my Rocket this year it developed a rattling noise. Applying very gentle pressure to the portafilter would dampen the noise.

Having taken the lid off and looking around as much as possible I couldn't find the culprit, so ended up sending it back to Bella Barista. It was promptly returned with touching pipes given as the reason.

The noise was instead much more high pitched, and so I took the lid off again and saw two pipes under the reservoir which it looked like Bella Barista had adjusted. I wrapped some tape around them and the noise was much better.

However, more recently, a similar noise has returned, but the tape around the pipes is still there. Now that I have it plumbed in I've been able to run the pump with the top off, and record a video. I've tried touching every pipe I can see but can't really resolve it. Applying very gentle pressure to the boiler will start or stop the noise, as will applying very gentle leverage to the portafilter.

Can anyone advise as to what this might be? I really don't want to have to send it back to Bella Barista again!


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Process of elimination. It is also test of will power. Are you willing to take the sides panels off in order to get to the bottom of this?

Taking the sides off will grant you a good view and access to the problematic area, and then adjust accordingly. With the current 'top off' only, you might not be able to access or see the problem.

My hunch is the rpm motor is touching something. Maybe next to or underneath the motor.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Also let us know if using the blind filter changes anything. Running water through vs no running water (pump, motor and pressure up) by using backflushing disc. It might give us a clue


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

I'd be happy to take the sides off if it meant I was able to fix it!

The noise is there with a blind basket in place, but isn't there when the portafilter is left off entirely, so something must be moving slightly with the pressure.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Hmm.. Watched the video a few times now.

Is the noise during operation I hear throughout the video the problematic noise you are trying to fix? Therefore, it's ok to assume that it's not the exasperated noise when you pull on the motor or the portafilter?

I cannot give you a pinpoint diagnosis because I don't own a rocket..

Assuming it's the continuous buzz /hum; of all the sounds one might hear from an espresso machine, it is on a lower pitched side, more like a resonation throughout the machine, probably through the frame.

It doesn't sound like a copper vs copper pipes touching each other. That would be a more high pitched rattle. Nor does it sound like a pipe touching the housing. Or the casing (outer body panels) resonating with the frame it is attached to either.

A few weeks ago, when I completely dismantled my Synchronica (took the boilers off, pipes off etc) and put it back together, I had electrical wires mis-routed and a few were touching the motor. It was making such a racket, I had to pull out the wires and put them back where they belonged.

Anyway, if I had to troubleshoot, I would start with the motor mount. Could be that the trip back and forth to BB could have loosened or jilted something, probably fixed by tightening something up.

Big fat copper tubes don't really move, so as long as nothing is rubbing against it; culprits like electrical wires which can move freely..

For the same reasons.. Electrical wires that might be touching the motor or rotary pump (right next to the motor), I would have a good look at..


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'd guess at a fixing bolt just catching something....

I once spent three days searching for a similar rattle on a JCB


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks for this, I think I'll try and get the sides off tomorrow.

The noise I'm trying to resolve is the one which comes when I apply pressure to the boiler - when running a shot, this noise normally develops about 15 seconds in, St which point I apply gentle pressure to the portafilter handle to stop it.

I'm wondering how easy it will turn out to be to resolve, or whether I should leave it to the professionals at Bella Barista...


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

I always need to push myself beyond the comfort level in order to adventure, struggle and subsequently learn something.

You can see it as a good opportunity to get stuck in, learn and discover things about your machine. While being intimate, you develop a better understanding of how the water is routed, where does what..why's and so forth..

You just need to know your real limit, and stop before you are totally out of your depth.

Having said that.. Some people send their electrical appliance away to have the fuse replaced in the plug. No judgement. People have strengths and weaknesses.

So how is this for a compromise? It might work out beneficial for both your and BB.

Call them, and portray the problem to them in detail. Following their advice, if it seems like a simple diagnosis and a simple procedure, they might walk you through it, so that you can do it without having to send the machine away, while Keeping the warranty validity intact.

What they might ask you to do, it might feel out of depth to your comfort level. In that case, tell them and send it away.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I've been watching this video again also. Is this brass nut as close to the other bit as it looks?










I'm just thinking with you being able to flex the machine a little bit using the portafilter is could be touching slightly.... or I could be completely wrong


----------

